# Rods and Reels



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

There has been posts where fishermen are asking what particular rod or reel they should buy for surf fishing or some other kind of fishing. In reviewing the recommendations there are folks that recommend very expensive rods. As I thought about that to me it makes more sense to put that money to the working end of the rod. The more you spend on a reel the better drag you get, better overall performance. That is where you spend your time so might as well make it comfortable and reliable.

Before I purchase a particular reel I look at its schematic and parts list and check to see how backward compatible they are. You know, manufacturers come out with new reels all the time so am I forced to buy the new one or can I get parts for mine.

With YouTube now you can easily fix your reels. Regular maintenance is easy and keeps them running at their best. I have some old Penn spinning reels that look like New. Anyway just something to put out there to get thoughts.


----------

